# IMPERIALS 9TH ANNUAL SUMMER CAR SHOW



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

* A Big Shout Out and Thank You goes to "J.R. Entertainment" for all their time and efforts in helping make our "9th Annual Summer Car Show" a reality! *

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

no more h.g?


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

That location in H.G. will soon be given a new make over (i.e. new grass, etc). Therefore a new venue for our car show had to be made. Our show is now 5 miles north of H.G. and will be held at *Cerritos College* right next to their football field. The same place where *"Tower of Power"* made their "Live In Concert" album back in 1975.  

http://mog.com/music/Tower_of_Power/Live_and_in_Living_Color












> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 28 2009, 11:38 PM~13725657
> *no more h.g?
> *


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Great! Count me in Imperials!


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

* Directions to Cerritos College. About 4 miles north of Hawaiin Gardens on the 605 Freeway. *

http://cms.cerritos.edu/Campus-Guide/Directions-to-Campus


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

*TTT for Imperials... Been waiting for weeks on this info...Count us in :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## SD CUTLASS (Sep 29, 2008)

SAN DIEGO WILL BE THERE   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 29 2009, 07:45 AM~13727127
> *Great! Count me in Imperials!
> *


Thank You for your Support. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

*OH SNAP! SHOW OF THE SUMMER IS ON AND POPPIN! *


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

COOL CAN'T WAIT IMPERIALS ALWAYS THROW A GREAT SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 28 2009, 11:29 PM~13724750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We will be there in full support.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 29 2009, 07:12 AM~13726835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DELEGATION CENTRAL VALLEY WILL BE MAKING THE ROAD TRIP


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Are you guys going to have cash prizes this year for best of shows?


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

WE WONT MISS IT THIS YEAR


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

close to home yeees!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Apr 29 2009, 01:16 PM~13731045
> *close to home yeees!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'll be making the trip from the Great state of Texas.. NEW WAVE DFW (Dallas/Ft Worth).. Homie Styln 69 Impala


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Apr 29 2009, 03:27 PM~13731801
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


East Whittier is my home town homie.. Frontier High School aka the 'University', the original one on Florence...


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 29 2009, 02:56 PM~13732113
> *East Whittier is my home town homie.. Frontier High School aka the 'University', the original one on Florence...
> *


I know exactly what school your talking about... I have the year book from like '91 I think.

But I think you mean the one on Slauson.


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

EvilWays c.c will be there


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Apr 29 2009, 04:06 PM~13732213
> *I know exactly what school your talking about... I have the year book from like '91 I think.
> 
> But I think you mean the one on Slauson.
> *


The original Frontier was on Florence Ave aka 'The University'.. Class of 73... The Frontier on Slauson was the old Sierra high school...


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 29 2009, 03:58 PM~13732806
> *The original Frontier was on Florence Ave aka 'The University'.. Class of 73... The Frontier on Slauson was the old Sierra high school...
> *


Fuck...'73... DANG!!! Where exactly was it located?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Apr 29 2009, 05:04 PM~13732876
> *Fuck...'73... DANG!!! Where exactly was it located?
> *


Was located on Florence Ave between Pioneer Blvd and Norwalk Blvd.. It was an old elementry school.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 29 2009, 04:19 PM~13733007
> *Was located on Florence Ave between Pioneer Blvd and Norwalk Blvd.. It was an old elementry school.
> *


Thats crazy shit... Cant picture a high school on that stretch of Florence.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Apr 29 2009, 05:27 PM~13733079
> *Thats crazy shit... Cant picture a high school on that stretch of Florence.
> *


We used to jump the fence to the cementary and get high, then go to class.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DISCO KRAZY (Oct 3, 2007)

KOOL , WE WILL BE THERE ! GUESS WE NEED TO CLAIM A NEW SPOT FOR US TO POST UP SINCE WE LOST OUR OLD ONE . SEE YOU GUYS THERE , RAY


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our website. good luck

Old Memories


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Apr 30 2009, 04:07 AM~13739811
> *posted on our website. good luck
> 
> Old Memories
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

:wave: GOOD MORNIN IMPERIALS, JUST WONDERING, NO MORE HAWAIIN GARDENS SHOW?


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam+Apr 30 2009, 07:41 AM~13740649-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Apr 30 2009, 07:40 AM~13740638
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WHOOP WHOOP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)

hey if need a d.j. hit me up d.j. satch promotion...


----------



## ArnGar (Jun 4, 2007)

Here are a few pics from the 2008 Imperials CC car show. :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 30 2009, 07:05 PM~13747369
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Apr 29 2009, 08:34 PM~13737445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:  
*
NICE PIC ARNGAR!!!*


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

This is where the show will be held at inside the campus of * Cerritos College* located in *Norwalk*, *California*. It is only 4 miles north from our previous site in Hawaiin Gardens and right off the *605 Freeway* exiting on *Alondra Blvd*. going *East* for about 3 blocks.

The actual spot of the show, as seen in this You Tube link, is right behind the runners on the other side of the fence of the football stadium. It's the same size as Hawaiin Gardens with nothing but grass and a lot cleaner! It can easily accomodate 900 plus cars and vendors with plenty of parking on the opposite end of the stadium right next to Alondra Blvd. 

Flyer will be posted here by this weekend. 

_ Spread the word, it's going to be happening that day!_ :thumbsup: :biggrin:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jp1EGMRrM_Y&feature=related


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 28 2009, 09:29 PM~13724750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ArnGar (Jun 4, 2007)

Come and see all the candies, flakes, patterns and pearls! :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Rollerz Only South County,CA for sure


----------



## ArnGar (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 1 2009, 12:16 PM~13755784
> *Rollerz Only South County,CA for sure
> 
> 
> ...


Bring your whole crew brutha. That would fill up the whole place with just Rollerz alone!!! :thumbsup: 

Tell the Candyman to bring some of his flaked-out lows!


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~ (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 28 2009, 10:29 PM~13724750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This will be a great summer carshow, gets bigger and better every year... :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Apr 29 2009, 11:39 AM~13730009
> *DELEGATION CENTRAL VALLEY WILL BE MAKING THE ROAD TRIP
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: im flyin from chicago what airport is the nearest to arrive ?????anybody


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@May 1 2009, 08:01 PM~13759667
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  im flyin from chicago  what airport  is the nearest  to arrive  ?????anybody
> *


John Wayne Airport Orange County...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~KALEIDOSCOPE~_@May 1 2009, 07:54 PM~13759613
> *This will be a great summer carshow, gets bigger and better every year... :biggrin:
> *


Homie I'll catch you out there...


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 1 2009, 08:48 PM~13760633
> *John Wayne Airport Orange County...
> *


cool bro thanks :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

WHAT'S UP IMPERIALS YOU KNOW LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD BE THERE TTT


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@May 1 2009, 07:01 PM~13759667
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  im flyin from chicago  what airport  is the nearest  to arrive  ?????anybody
> *


Check Long Beach Airport . :thumbsup:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@May 2 2009, 07:39 AM~13763186
> *Check Long Beach Airport . :thumbsup:
> *


cool thanks :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

DO YOU GUYS NEED TO RENT A CONOPY???? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SEE YA THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@May 1 2009, 06:19 AM~13752624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: WHAT UP JESSE,YOU KNOW WILL BE THIER,ANYTHIN FOR THE "IMPERIAL NATION" :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@May 1 2009, 09:18 PM~13761529
> *WHAT'S UP IMPERIALS YOU KNOW LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD BE THERE TTT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@May 2 2009, 06:51 AM~13763228
> *DO YOU GUYS NEED TO RENT A CONOPY???? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: SEE YA THERE :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 2 2009, 06:51 AM~13763230
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP JESSE,YOU KNOW WILL BE THIER,ANYTHIN FOR THE "IMPERIAL NATION" :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS VICTOR... :biggrin: SEE YOU REAL SOON... :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: LAUGHING BOY, el amo

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

Maybe. What's the largest size you have available? Is it just the canopy itself or does it come with support poles? Thanks.  




> _Originally posted by el amo_@May 2 2009, 07:51 AM~13763228
> *DO YOU GUYS NEED TO RENT A CONOPY???? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: SEE YA THERE :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAJARO LOCO_@May 2 2009, 09:40 AM~13763500
> *Maybe.  What's the largest size you have available?  Is it just the canopy itself or does it come with support poles?  Thanks.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*see you there for sure* :wave: :h5: :nicoderm: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 




> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@May 2 2009, 12:14 PM~13764772
> *see you there for sure :wave:  :h5:  :nicoderm:  uffin:  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WE'LL BE THERE ALWAYS A GREAT SHOW N A GREAT TIME


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 2 2009, 06:30 PM~13767125
> *WE'LL BE THERE ALWAYS A GREAT SHOW N A GREAT TIME
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

*  FLYER AND REGISTRATION FORM TO BE POSTED HERE SOON.  *


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

Add some traffic july 19 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 3 2009, 12:13 AM~13768863
> *Add some traffic july 19 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


Good to here


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Apr 29 2009, 11:26 AM~13729857
> *
> *


see ya there :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

Teach them young, here is my Nephew representing :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

sick cast your nephew has! 

you should have him chrome that thing. :biggrin:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm: cool


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Will the Cholo DJ be there getting down again like he did last year?


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by headhunter_@May 3 2009, 10:10 PM~13774814
> *Teach them young, here is my Nephew representing  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


did Walt stripe that????


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

LOL,DID HE SAME THING TO MY SONS CAST,ASKED HIM TO GET IT BLACK AND THEN I HAD THE HOMIE VOO DOO PINSTRIPE IT AFTER I LAYED THE PLACASO ON IT...
































:biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT FOR THEE IMPERIALS


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 4 2009, 03:17 PM~13782671
> *TTMFT FOR THEE IMPERIALS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@May 4 2009, 07:50 PM~13785048
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@May 4 2009, 07:50 PM~13785053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@May 4 2009, 06:50 PM~13785053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SUP IMPERIALS GOT ALL 3 CHAPTERS COMING DOWN, L.A., CENTRAL CAL, AND SAN DIEGO. LOOKING FORWARD TO THE SHOW HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@May 4 2009, 08:55 PM~13786884
> *SUP IMPERIALS GOT ALL 3 CHAPTERS COMING DOWN, L.A., CENTRAL CAL, AND SAN DIEGO. LOOKING FORWARD TO THE SHOW HOMIES :biggrin:
> *


GRACIAS...LOOKING FORWARD TO SEE DELEGATION C.C. @ CERRITOS COLLEGE... :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@May 4 2009, 09:06 PM~13787014
> *GRACIAS...LOOKING FORWARD TO SEE DELEGATION C.C. @ CERRITOS COLLEGE... :biggrin:
> *


NO PROBLEM HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

see ya there :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 4 2009, 04:16 PM~13782661
> *LOL,DID HE SAME THING TO MY SONS CAST,ASKED HIM TO GET IT BLACK AND THEN I HAD THE HOMIE VOO DOO PINSTRIPE IT AFTER I LAYED THE PLACASO ON IT...
> 
> 
> ...


badass, victor! 

wanna do my car!? :cheesy:


----------



## dj mateo (Apr 21, 2009)

u guys have a dj,if not hit me up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@May 5 2009, 05:37 PM~13796289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## choco74 (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 4 2009, 05:16 PM~13782661
> *LOL,DID HE SAME THING TO MY SONS CAST,ASKED HIM TO GET IT BLACK AND THEN I HAD THE HOMIE VOO DOO PINSTRIPE IT AFTER I LAYED THE PLACASO ON IT...
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'll be there with Homie Styln 69 Impala str8 out of Texas and my son's 84 Cutlass... Both Texas built cars..


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 6 2009, 08:18 PM~13808790
> *
> *


Whats up Homie hope to see you out there for some Goodtimes....


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

:biggrin: :cheesy: :0 :uh: uffin: hno: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
*THEM!!!*


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

classic style car club will be there


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 6 2009, 09:47 AM~13802578
> *I'll be there with Homie Styln 69 Impala str8 out of Texas and my son's 84 Cutlass... Both Texas built cars..
> 
> 
> ...


love that 69 impala old school


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT FOR A GREAT SHOW


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@May 7 2009, 12:40 AM~13812063
> *TTT FOR A GREAT SHOW
> *


you gonna wake up before noon this year? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES C.C. WILL B THERE!!


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 29 2009, 06:45 AM~13727127
> *Great! Count me in Imperials!
> *


X2


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@May 7 2009, 11:30 AM~13815727
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@May 7 2009, 02:35 PM~13817671
> *
> *



:wow: :h5:


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@May 7 2009, 02:35 PM~13817670
> *:uh:
> *


you wanna thumb wrestle pal!? :tongue:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@May 7 2009, 12:40 AM~13812063
> *TTT FOR A GREAT SHOW
> *


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## BALLERZ INC (Oct 16, 2008)

Sounds like a good show hopefully we can make it down 2 represent...Ballerz Inc...check us out in the upcoming issue of RIDES magazine...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@May 8 2009, 07:26 AM~13824791
> *
> *


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAJARO LOCO_@May 7 2009, 07:47 PM~13821333
> *  *** FINALLY, HERE IS THE FLYER AND REGISTRATION FORM! ***
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

are we going to have the dunk tank with pajaro loco in it this year!? :cheesy:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@May 7 2009, 02:57 PM~13817890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAJARO LOCO_@May 7 2009, 07:47 PM~13821333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

If it's hot that day around 90 degrees plus, yeah, I'll do it!  

And when this is all over with, let's plan for the club to have a Beach Party by your neck of woods, going well into the night with barbecue pit and all! :thumbsup: 

Cowabunga Dude! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@May 9 2009, 06:33 AM~13835006
> *are we going to have the dunk tank with pajaro loco in it this year!?  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

<img src=\'http://i41.tinypic.com/16kusma.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i42.tinypic.com/tyyu.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
Majestics May 24th 2009
Hop rules correction
Single pump& double pump street- Max lock up 30", complete car, no drop downs, no pushed back rear end. Extended rear uppers are ok.
1st Place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Single pump & Double pump semi street- Max lock up 35", complete car, and rear bumper in stock location. Modified uppers ok, extended lowers ok. Car must drive into the pit. Oh yeah shocks are a must in stock location.
1st Place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Modified class single or double- Max lock up 40" This class is for street cars with pushed back rear ends, drop mount, Must drive into the pit and have bumpers. If you single you will be in the same class as doubles it’s modified Class no crying.
1st place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Radical anything goes singles, doubles don’t matter its radical. Anything higher than a 40" lock up.
1st place $400.00 2nd place $150.00 

If their single pump radical cars coming and their is enough then we may separate the single and doubles.

Trucks- single and double pump winner takes the whole pot.


CARS $40.00 entry 
Trucks $50.00 entry

Any questions call me at (559)333-2451 or chirps me at 117*930*2758


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@May 9 2009, 10:55 AM~13836532
> *
> *


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAJARO LOCO_@May 9 2009, 12:01 PM~13836967
> *If it's hot that day around 90 degrees plus, yeah, I'll do it!
> 
> And when this is all over with, let's plan for the club to have a Beach Party by your neck of woods, going well into the night with barbecue pit and all!  :thumbsup:
> ...


i'm all for it. i can reserve the picnic area near my place with fire pit and tables.

we should plan on something in august when it's nice and warm and stays light far past 8pm. :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@May 10 2009, 11:32 AM~13843680
> *i'm all for it. i can reserve the picnic area near my place with fire pit and tables.
> 
> we should plan on something in august when it's nice and warm and stays light far past 8pm.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## El_WYNO (Nov 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

ANY OF YOU IMPERIAL BROTHERS STILL HAVE YOU OLD RIDES FROM BACK IN THE DAY? IF SO WILL THEY BE IN DISPLAY THIS YEAR AT THE IMPERIALS SHOW FOR TODAYS GENERATION TO APPRECIATE BESIDES THE LEGENDARY GYPSY ROSE? :0  :yes: :thumbsup: :werd: :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

Funny you should ask. There is one particular former member who still has his ride from back in the day just sitting in his garage these past 25 plus years. We're going to ask him if he would fire it up and bring it to the show that day. It's actually 1 of the 3 rides posted here yesterday, but with a different paint job. 

We'll just have to wait and see what happens the day of the show. :dunno: 



> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 11 2009, 08:55 AM~13850855
> *ANY OF YOU IMPERIAL BROTHERS STILL HAVE YOU OLD RIDES FROM BACK IN THE DAY? IF SO WILL THEY BE IN DISPLAY THIS YEAR AT THE IMPERIALS SHOW FOR TODAYS GENERATION TO APPRECIATE BESIDES THE LEGENDARY GYPSY ROSE?  :0    :yes:  :thumbsup:  :werd:  :h5:  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@May 12 2009, 12:03 AM~13859911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whats happening Laughing Boy? :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## El_WYNO (Nov 30, 2007)

Nosotros C.C. and B.C. will be there!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El_WYNO_@May 12 2009, 02:23 PM~13865026
> *Nosotros C.C. and B.C. will be there!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@May 11 2009, 11:07 PM~13859929
> *Whats happening Laughing Boy? :biggrin:
> *


Q-VO... :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:wave: :rofl: :wave: :rofl: :wave: :rofl: :wave: :rofl: :wave: :rofl:


----------



## Kronicles (May 7, 2009)

I got some great shots at this show last year, I want to give whoever put this together a DVD of the images. Who can guide me in the right direction for that?


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAJARO LOCO_@May 12 2009, 12:49 AM~13859829
> *Funny you should ask.  There is one particular former member who still has his ride from back in the day just sitting in his garage these past 25 plus years.  We're going to ask him if he would fire it up and bring it to the show that day.  It's actually 1 of the 3 rides posted here yesterday, but with a different paint job.
> 
> We'll just have to wait and see what happens the day of the show.  :dunno:
> *



:0 OK. HOPE TO SEE IT! THANKS PAJARO LOCO! :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

*PAA JAA ROW!! * :biggrin:


----------



## Kronicles (May 7, 2009)

Still looking for some info on who to get this DVD of coverage from last year to?


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

I sent a P.M. to you with the address you can send the DVD to. 

Thank you for sharing the photo's you took last year and we hope you will attend this year's show.  



> _Originally posted by Kronicles_@May 13 2009, 12:50 PM~13874725
> *Still looking for some info on who to get this DVD of coverage from last year to?
> *


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'll be there with my junker 69... Homie Styln 69 Impala









[img=http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/1893/1000319bqp.jpg]


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

What's going on Hot Rod Stewart? So what's next on the agenda for your Trey? 

Hey about that "Beach, Blanket Bingo Party" with the rest of the guys, I'm serious about that. Say in August, while it's still hot, we'll plan for it. It should even be close enough for ArnGar to attend from his neck of the woods. 

See what happens.  




> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@May 13 2009, 10:52 AM~13873691
> *PAA JAA ROW!!   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

Always a great show!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@May 13 2009, 07:23 AM~13872123
> *
> *


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@May 13 2009, 08:25 PM~13880419
> *Always a great show!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAJARO LOCO_@May 13 2009, 05:05 PM~13877264
> *What's going on Hot Rod Stewart?  So what's next on the agenda for your Trey?
> 
> Hey about that "Beach, Blanket Bingo Party" with the rest of the guys, I'm serious about that.  Say in August, while it's still hot, we'll plan for it.  It should even be close enough for ArnGar to attend from his neck of the woods.
> ...



a trip to evergreen is scheduled for next month. richard is gonna lay that thing to the ground...  

the beach party is easy as cake - say the word and set the date! i'll have the pit and picnic area reserved in a flash. 

arnold is in the mix for sure. talked to him yesterday... he's on a secret mission right now, but promises his debut soon! :0


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:....ask Ricardo to bolt on a Titanium Plate for you and see the colors fly!



> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@May 14 2009, 08:32 AM~13883770
> *a trip to evergreen is scheduled for next month. richard is  gonna lay that thing to the ground  ...
> 
> *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

I'M WORKING ON GETTING THE DAY OFF....I MISSED LAST YEAR CUZ OF WORK


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@May 14 2009, 09:28 AM~13884942
> *I'M WORKING ON GETTING THE DAY OFF....I MISSED LAST YEAR CUZ OF WORK
> *


SEE YOU AT THE SHOW... :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@May 14 2009, 06:16 PM~13889577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@May 14 2009, 10:28 AM~13884942
> *I'M WORKING ON GETTING THE DAY OFF....I MISSED LAST YEAR CUZ OF WORK
> *


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@May 15 2009, 12:05 PM~13897090
> *
> *


 :roflmao: 

Fuckin' Rod... Been a minute since I last seen that movie.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@May 15 2009, 01:03 PM~13897636
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Fuckin' Rod... Been a minute since I last seen that movie.
> *


you comin' out, man? 

we'll pour a couple fo sho.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 15 2009, 10:41 PM~13902550
> *:biggrin:
> *


you too!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## El_WYNO (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@May 14 2009, 05:15 PM~13889569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

Spoke to Ray the Prez of old Memories SFV they said they will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by headhunter_@May 17 2009, 12:30 AM~13910246
> *Spoke to Ray the Prez of old Memories SFV they said they will be there  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by guess who_@May 17 2009, 10:45 PM~13916419
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@May 18 2009, 05:58 AM~13918377
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

what time is the hula hoop contest!? :cheesy:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@May 16 2009, 08:42 PM~13909192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

is mona makin' pasole again!? :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY+May 14 2009, 05:14 PM~13889565-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IT WAS GOOD MEETING YOU GUYS AT THE BELL SHOW


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@May 19 2009, 05:07 PM~13939076
> *IT WAS GOOD MEETING YOU GUYS AT THE BELL SHOW
> *


 :biggrin: ... :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

see u guys there :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@May 20 2009, 05:32 AM~13944424
> *see u guys there :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: ...SEE YOU ON JULY 19TH... :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@May 19 2009, 10:00 PM~13942094
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~ (Dec 15, 2008)

Always a great show...lots of magazine material and show cars... :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~KALEIDOSCOPE~_@May 20 2009, 06:45 PM~13951966
> *Always a great show...lots of magazine material and show cars... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

I MIGHT BE LATE BUT I'LL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 21 2009, 06:04 PM~13962663
> *I MIGHT BE LATE BUT I'LL BE THERE  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@May 21 2009, 09:37 PM~13965531
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@May 22 2009, 07:28 AM~13967812
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



:wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ARE YOU GUYS GOING TO HAVE CASH FOR THE BEST OF SHOWS ? :thumbsup:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

WHAT'S UP IMPERIALS CAN'T WAIT FOR THE SHOW TTT


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@May 22 2009, 06:51 PM~13974312
> *WHAT'S UP IMPERIALS CAN'T WAIT FOR THE SHOW TTT
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@May 22 2009, 11:00 PM~13976002
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:h5:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@May 22 2009, 11:03 PM~13976024
> *:h5:
> *


 :wave: 
Q-VOLE... :biggrin:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@May 23 2009, 12:04 AM~13976032
> *:wave:
> Q-VOLE... :biggrin:
> *



Was up homie?


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

is there going to be black top parking or just grass parking
so i can take my set up


----------



## El_WYNO (Nov 30, 2007)

Where are you guys going to have it?
Infront of the College or in back of it?


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:







WILL BE THERE


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

It will all be flat black top parking to accomodate more vehicles and vendors. 

There will be no grass parking.

 



> _Originally posted by The wagon_@May 23 2009, 12:33 AM~13976130
> *is there going to be black top parking or just grass parking
> so i can take my set up
> *


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

The show will be held in Front of the College right next to Alondra Blvd.

 



> _Originally posted by El_WYNO_@May 23 2009, 07:17 AM~13976931
> *Where are you guys going to have it?
> Infront of the College or in back of it?
> *


----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 28 2009, 10:29 PM~13724750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT =ASTA ARRIVA


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAJARO LOCO_@May 24 2009, 12:12 AM~13982432
> *It will all be flat black top parking to accomodate more vehicles and vendors.
> 
> There will be no grass parking.
> ...



hopefully it's not too hot


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@May 23 2009, 12:04 AM~13976032
> *:wave:
> Q-VOLE... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

THANKS IMPERIALS FOR THE SUPPORT AT OUR SHOW AND WE WILL SEE YOU AT YOUR SHOW, HOPE YOU GUYS MADE IT HOME SAFE!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 25 2009, 01:22 PM~13992095
> *THANKS IMPERIALS FOR THE SUPPORT AT OUR SHOW AND WE WILL SEE YOU AT YOUR SHOW, HOPE YOU GUYS MADE IT HOME SAFE!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## El_WYNO (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAJARO LOCO_@May 23 2009, 11:15 PM~13982446
> *The show will be held in Front of the College right next to Alondra Blvd.
> 
> 
> *


All right cool!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@May 24 2009, 09:36 AM~13983550
> *hopefully it's not too hot
> *



July 19th... It will be scorching!!!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@May 26 2009, 08:42 AM~13999764
> *July 19th... It will be scorching!!!
> *


just bring your little squirt bottle with the fan attached and you'll be fine. :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 26 2009, 07:09 PM~14007219
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:thumbsup: for Imperials car club


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

T T T


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Looking forward to this show...


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 27 2009, 01:10 PM~14016028
> *Looking forward to this show...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 27 2009, 01:10 PM~14016028
> *Looking forward to this show...
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@May 27 2009, 02:09 PM~14016010
> *T T T
> *


we ll be there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

bumpski


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

:thumbsup: MAJESTICS los angeles will be there....


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

BUMP FOR THE IMPERIALS :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaycee_@May 31 2009, 06:35 AM~14051863
> *:thumbsup: MAJESTICS  los angeles will be there....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>ISLANDERS WILL BE THERE</span>


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Jun 1 2009, 08:10 AM~14060832
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>ISLANDERS WILL BE THERE</span>
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT uffin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

:ugh:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

is this car still for sale?


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

It was sold many years a go.



> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 2 2009, 04:57 PM~14074894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 3 2009, 09:30 AM~14082005
> *
> *


sup white lightning! trying to make it down there this year for the show


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

BUMP FOR THE IMPERIALS :biggrin:


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jun 2 2009, 04:45 PM~14074763
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Homie Styln it's a life style.. Imperials Show.... This shows the life style...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Jun 3 2009, 08:24 PM~14088428
> *sup white lightning! trying to make it down there this year for the show
> *


whatever, skid mark! :biggrin: 

c'mon through - give me a call if you need anything.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Looks like im going to have a friend at the show with me :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Just a little over 6 weeks away. I'm off to Hawaii next week. Then preping my trailer, doing some touch up work on the car and off to the show.. Anyone going to the Torrez Empire car show in San Berdo the following weekend. My homie Sam Torrez is promoting this show, hope to see a lot of the same people at this as well... Hit me up if you guys need any information on this show..

Homie Styln 69 Impala


This car will be back as well....Candy Root Beer Cut Dog







uffin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

john, you're all over the place!

good luck and see you next month.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

i'll be wearing one of these for the show. i highly recommend all Imperials sport one. :cheesy:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:loco:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 6 2009, 07:13 AM~14110773
> *i'll be wearing one of these for the show. i highly recommend all Imperials sport one.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 6 2009, 07:13 AM~14110773
> *i'll be wearing one of these for the show. i highly recommend all Imperials sport one.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jun 6 2009, 11:10 PM~14115920
> *:loco:
> *


ol' sour puss! :angry:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+Jun 5 2009, 11:28 AM~14105078-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


KINDA LIKE YOU!!! YOU LAYITLOW WHORE :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jun 8 2009, 11:46 PM~14135393
> *
> *


whats up bro.. good seeing you at the Nite Life show... next time we'll have the patron waiting on ice..! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## choco74 (Jan 16, 2009)

:h5: :h5: :h5: with be there


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 8 2009, 07:05 PM~14131787
> *KINDA LIKE YOU!!! YOU LAYITLOW WHORE :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY+Jun 8 2009, 10:46 PM~14135393-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 didnt see you laughing boy, i was in san bruta also.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jun 8 2009, 10:49 PM~14135415
> *whats up bro.. good seeing you at the Nite Life show... next time we'll have the patron waiting on ice..! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ...SEE YOU @ CERRITOS... :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

LATIN LUXURY FAM WILL BE THERE !!!!!! :thumbsup: TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Getting Close...


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Krazy Kutting just sent in Application for a booth and will be shwoing new Products at the show from Grills, Car Club Plaques at unbeatable prices,Billet Parts,Custm Hyd Parts,and Many more Items. Hope that we will get as good response as we did in Sanbernardino.


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Ready and waiting
:yessad:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jun 9 2009, 06:29 AM~14136781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STYLISTICS WILL BE THERE REP DA BIG''S'' TU ''SSSSSSSSAVESSSSSSSS''


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Jun 10 2009, 07:27 AM~14148817
> *STYLISTICS WILL BE THERE REP DA BIG''S'' TU ''SSSSSSSSAVESSSSSSSS''
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ...SEEN YOU SOON...THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

TTMFT


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

:0 

impressive resume, newlife. :biggrin:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dukes65_@Apr 30 2009, 11:12 AM~13742946
> *hey if need a d.j. hit me up d.j. satch promotion...
> *



Yeah, wait by the phone. 
This is a real show, real dj's, just be a spectator.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dj mateo_@May 5 2009, 11:01 AM~13791543
> *u guys have a dj,if not hit me up :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Do you know any real dj's?


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jun 12 2009, 01:45 PM~14173014
> *Do you know any real dj's?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

If you don't Pre-Reg print out the Application and have it ready when you get to the gate. 

We want to make sure we get everyone in as quick as possible.

I would recommend to have your club Pre Reg to make the process even quicker.

If you have any questions send me a PM and I'll get back to you ASAP...

Thanks,
AL
IMPERIALS LA


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

hopefully i have the day off.what's up laughing boy :wave:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jun 15 2009, 06:20 AM~14193214
> *hopefully i have the day off.what's up laughing boy :wave:
> *


 :wave: WHATS UP... :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: LAUGHING BOY, Sensei

:biggrin: .... :wave:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## Black Quarterback (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jun 14 2009, 09:26 PM~14190888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jun 14 2009, 01:40 PM~14186562
> *If you don't Pre-Reg print out the Application and have it ready when you get to the gate.
> 
> We want to make sure we get everyone in as quick as possible.
> ...


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

T F F T :burn: :thumbsup:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

:0 
LAST YEAR WAS A GOOD SHOW :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@Jun 18 2009, 08:10 AM~14227345
> *:0
> LAST YEAR WAS A GOOD SHOW :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS... :biggrin:


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~ (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

4 weeks to SHOWTIME!

PRE REG....PRE REG.....PRE REG!

If anyone needs an App for the show mailed. pm me your address and I will send you one...

The last couple of years we have averaged over 1000 entries.

To speed things up print out the app and have ready at the entry gate.

on behalf of the IMPERIALS Car Club we want to THANK all of the Car Clubs, Bike Clubs and Solo Riders for all your support over the years... 

Because of your participation this show has been a big success!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Got my hauler set up to attend this show. Ceasar from Irving Customz has Volunteered to haul my car out to Cali for me... Last year it was Big Ben this year Ceasar, now those are true homies...

I'm Homie Styln in Hawaii with my lovely young wife Carol right now. Be back on the 27th.. :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:h5: PHX WILL B CHECKING IN


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

DISTINGUISHED WILL BE THERE!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Lil Carol (Mar 22, 2009)

After returning from our vacation we will be getting ready to attend your show in California...



















Homie Styln Rep'n NEW WAVE DFW TX in Hawaii with his lady (me)..


----------



## ArnGar (Jun 4, 2007)

Can't wait for next month! :biggrin:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ArnGar_@Jun 22 2009, 05:55 PM~14265213
> *Can't wait for next month! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

i'm gettin' all tingly!

probably cause 310 sfcc is blowing me kisses in those pm's. :0 

see you at the show, buttercup!!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

NO CAR RAFFLE THIS YEAR ?


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

How you guys doing My IMPERIALS FAM. Was out there last yr.. n my kids had a ball. We was trying to make it out there again this yr... but the financial situation got a hold of us.. So if it changes we'd like to attend.. great show last yr and we know this yr is gonna be better.. :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jun 23 2009, 09:37 AM~14272558
> *NO CAR RAFFLE THIS YEAR ?
> *


NO CAR RAFFLE THIS YEAR... :no:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jun 23 2009, 11:52 AM~14273841
> *How you guys doing My IMPERIALS FAM. Was out there last yr.. n my kids had a ball.  We was trying to make it out there again this yr... but the financial situation got a hold of us.. So if it changes we'd like to attend.. great show last yr and we know this yr is gonna be better..  :thumbsup:
> *


WE ARE GLAD YOU HAD A GREAT TIME LAST YEAR, AND YES THIS YEAR WILL BE BETTER AS THE SHOW HAS BEEN INCREASING IN SIZE. HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT AGAIN THIS YEAR... :biggrin:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jun 24 2009, 01:50 PM~14284381
> *ttt
> *


x2


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jun 22 2009, 09:01 PM~14267213
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>will be in the house... :biggrin:
> 
> This will be the official sight for posts for this show.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 23 2009, 08:16 AM~14271002
> *i'm gettin' all tingly!
> 
> probably cause 310 sfcc is blowing me kisses in those pm's.  :0
> ...



:0


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

DAVID AND SAL LOPEZ AT CHURCH








BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES C.C. MEMBERS AT CHURCH ON FATHERS DAY








ROLO"S 1963 CHEVY LOOKING GOOD








CESAR'S 1964 CHEVY








JESSE'S HONDA LOOKING GOOD








BEST OF FRIENDS MEMBERS ENJOYING CHURCH ON FATHERS DAY


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Getting close hno:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jun 19 2009, 12:41 PM~14240059
> *4 weeks to SHOWTIME!
> 
> PRE REG....PRE REG.....PRE REG!
> ...


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

see ya there :biggrin:


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

STYLE UNLIMITED OF SANTA BARBARA WILL BE THERE!!!


----------



## gq4life84 (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Jun 26 2009, 02:59 PM~14309266
> *STYLE UNLIMITED OF SANTA BARBARA WILL BE THERE!!!
> *


SEE YOU THERE... :biggrin: THANKS FOR MAKING THE TRIP DOWN TO CERRITOS COLLEGE.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 29 2009, 09:54 AM~14327722
> *
> *


X2


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ArnGar_@Jun 22 2009, 04:55 PM~14265213
> *Can't wait for next month! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ARNGAR IS THAT YOU HOLDING THE PLAQUE


----------



## ArnGar (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jun 29 2009, 06:49 PM~14333563
> *ARNGAR IS THAT YOU HOLDING THE PLAQUE
> *


Yessir! :biggrin: 

At one of our Christmas Toys for Tots car shows. Jerry Zapata on the left and Raul (Technical Extacy) Hoyo on my right.


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

WILL BE THERE


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Jun 29 2009, 10:53 PM~14337315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

were just weeks away....

Get your PRE REG in the mail before the cut off date (07/01/09).

If your planning on Reg at the gate get there as early as possible.

Don't forget your canopies, It's gonna be HOT!



> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jun 16 2009, 11:52 PM~14214191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Where is the entrance gonna be?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im sorry if I missed it but did anyone post hotel info? :biggrin: We need a place thats trailer friendly if possible.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 1 2009, 02:21 PM~14353711
> *Im sorry if I missed it but did anyone post hotel info?  :biggrin:  We need a place thats trailer friendly if possible.
> *


Here's some that might help. Not sure if they are "Trailer-Friendly" though. Might wanna call and ask.

http://local.yahoo.com/results?p=hotels&cs...tels%26zoom%3D5


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

WHAT TIME IS MOVE IN TIME


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jul 2 2009, 12:08 PM~14363128
> *WHAT TIME IS MOVE IN TIME
> *


6am!

should be about 120 degrees by then. :0


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 2 2009, 02:39 PM~14365404
> *6am!
> 
> should be about 120 degrees by then.  :0
> *


:werd: 

AS LONG AS THE SUN HITTIN THE RIDES TOO


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)

Damn wish I could go but gotta work :angry: 
I'm sure Big Mike will post some bad ass pics like always :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by groovin ruben_@Jul 2 2009, 02:44 PM~14365451
> *Damn wish I could go but gotta work :angry:
> I'm sure Big Mike will post some bad ass pics like always :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 2 2009, 03:39 PM~14365404
> *6am!
> 
> should be about 120 degrees by then.  :0
> *


Shit... I'm going in my shorts and chanclas :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

2 weekends out! 

get those pre-regs in, fellas.


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jul 1 2009, 03:22 PM~14354275
> *Here's some that might help. Not sure if they are "Trailer-Friendly" though. Might wanna call and ask.
> 
> http://local.yahoo.com/results?p=hotels&cs...tels%26zoom%3D5
> *


----------



## Moe Swift cc (Nov 23, 2008)

SWIFT CC 
WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Streetlow will be in the house.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

JUST TWO WEEKS AWAY...


----------



## ArnGar (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jul 5 2009, 03:59 PM~14386215
> *JUST TWO WEEKS AWAY...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jul 5 2009, 08:19 AM~14384247
> *
> *


BIGMIKE YOU GOING? ILL BE THERE


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 5 2009, 10:43 PM~14389771
> *BIGMIKE YOU GOING? ILL BE THERE
> *


and i'll be lookin' for ya! :0


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 6 2009, 07:09 AM~14391429
> *and i'll be lookin' for ya!  :0
> *


 :ugh: DONT FIND ME ILL FIND YOU  :biggrin:  WHAT DID YOU SAVE AND PRINT THAT PIC OF ME? :biggrin: ILL LOOK FOR THE DIRTY BLONDE


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

13 DAYS...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 6 2009, 09:52 PM~14398625
> *:ugh: DONT FIND ME ILL FIND YOU   :biggrin:   WHAT DID YOU SAVE AND PRINT THAT PIC OF ME? :biggrin:  ILL LOOK FOR THE DIRTY BLONDE
> *


sweet! see ya there, toots!! :cheesy:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

hafa adai IMPERIALS CC - BIG RASTA sending love to the folks down south. i coming down for the show, meeting my relatives in long beach and rolling thru - much love - BIG RASTA


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 7 2009, 10:24 AM~14402323
> * hafa adai IMPERIALS CC - BIG RASTA sending love to the folks down south. i coming down for the show, meeting my relatives in long beach and rolling thru - much love - BIG RASTA
> *


  thanks for makin' the plans. see ya there, mayne!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WHAT UP ROD HOW YOU DOING?


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jul 7 2009, 01:06 PM~14403664
> *WHAT UP ROD HOW YOU DOING?
> *


what's happenin' Eli! 

how is the fam? you guys coming out? sounds like you wont get the same parking spot as the past few years, but sure whoever is doing the parking will hook up the oc crew.  tell 'em Rod sent ya! LOL


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

* TTT For Imperials

Just saw this on whittierdailynews.com*


http://www.whittierdailynews.com/ci_127651...urce=rss_viewed


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jul 7 2009, 01:08 PM~14404225
> * TTT For Imperials
> 
> Just saw this on whittierdailynews.com
> ...


 :biggrin: 
Thanks for the link...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

So is it to late for Pre-reg?


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peterjm97_@Jul 7 2009, 11:14 PM~14409459
> *   So is it to late for Pre-reg?
> *


PRE-REGISTRATION WAS DUE ON JULY 1ST 20009.
PM SENT.


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 5 2009, 09:43 PM~14389771
> *BIGMIKE YOU GOING? ILL BE THERE
> *


YUP I'LL BE THERE


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jul 8 2009, 07:17 AM~14410475
> *PRE-REGISTRATION WAS DUE ON JULY 1ST 20009.
> PM SENT.
> *


ah, he's got plenty of time. :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 7 2009, 01:05 PM~14404205
> *what's happenin' Eli!
> 
> how is the fam? you guys coming out? sounds like you wont get the same parking spot as the past few years, but sure whoever is doing the parking will hook up the oc crew.   tell 'em Rod sent ya! LOL
> *


IF I TELL THEM YOU SAID ROD SENT ME THEY AIN'T GONNA PARK ME OUT IN THE BOON DOCKS WILL THEY ? J/K WE'LL BE THERE WOULDN'T MISS THE SHOW LOOK FORWARD TO EVERY YEAR :biggrin: TELL THE FAMILY HI


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jul 8 2009, 11:34 AM~14412573
> *IF I TELL THEM YOU SAID ROD SENT ME THEY AIN'T GONNA PARK ME OUT IN THE BOON DOCKS WILL THEY ? J/K WE'LL BE THERE WOULDN'T MISS THE SHOW LOOK FORWARD TO EVERY YEAR  :biggrin: TELL THE FAMILY HI
> *


its possible! you know lil jess will take care of you guys.  

i'll tell the fam hello - do the same for me. see you folks in a couple of weeks!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 8 2009, 05:52 PM~14416661
> *its possible! you know lil jess will take care of you guys.
> 
> i'll tell the fam hello - do the same for me. see you folks in a couple of weeks!
> *


COOL WE'LL SEE YOU J


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

still need the part?


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT FOR A GREAT EVENT :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)

ALL THE LADIES WILL BE IN THE HOUSE...


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm thinking about making the road trip.....


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 11 2009, 11:30 AM~14443315
> *I'm thinking about making the road trip.....
> *



Do it! let's hang out at the show! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6+Jul 10 2009, 10:55 AM~14434198-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh snap!

wanna go for a cruise? :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 12 2009, 04:30 AM~14447932
> *Do it! let's hang out at the show!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I'm seriously thinking about it. Thinking about heading down with the Ranflas Mag guys. It would make for a crazy weekend though. I have a nightclub shoot on Friday night, Impalas Picnic on Saturday...Xfest on Saturday night and then head down south on Sunday morning. We'll see, I really want to hit that show.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 12 2009, 06:29 PM~14452067
> *I'm seriously thinking about it. Thinking about heading down with the Ranflas Mag guys.  It would make for a crazy weekend though. I have a nightclub shoot on Friday night, Impalas Picnic on Saturday...Xfest on Saturday night and then head down south on Sunday morning.  We'll see, I really want to hit that show.
> *



ITS WORTH THE DRIVE, I WENT 2 YEARS AGO WHEN THEY HAD IT IN HAWAIIAN GARDENS. THAT PLACED WAS PACKED.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

1 week away!

Don't forget your pop up tents it's gonna be HOT!

We will have venders selling food and Ice Cold drinks....

:thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

SEE YOU THEN AL


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

6 MORE DAYS... :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

LO*LYSTICS planning to make the trip.


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 11 2009, 10:30 AM~14443315
> *I'm thinking about making the road trip.....
> *


Hell yeah Kutty, It would be cool to hang out. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jul 10 2009, 08:46 PM~14439070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Have you been drinking???? :roflmao:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

See you all this weekend.


----------



## Matt Damon (Nov 17, 2008)

:werd:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Matt Damon_@Jul 13 2009, 10:42 AM~14457313
> *:werd:
> *



Matt Damon :cheesy: 

:wave:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

IM THERE FO SHO :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

IS THERE GOING TO BE A BEST OF SHOW FOR THE BIKES OR TRIKES ? :biggrin:


----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

Alot of old members planning to attend!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jul 13 2009, 08:59 AM~14456857
> *See you all this weekend.
> *



what lisset going down south? :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Jul 13 2009, 08:42 AM~14456233
> *Hell yeah Kutty, It would be cool to hang out. :biggrin:
> *




Yep, I'll be there! We should be there early.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jul 13 2009, 08:01 AM~14455977
> *LO*LYSTICS planning to make the trip.
> *



Right on!


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

See you all this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jul 13 2009, 11:59 AM~14457474
> *IS THERE GOING TO BE A BEST OF SHOW FOR THE BIKES OR TRIKES ? :biggrin:
> *


TAKE YOUR CAR AND LEAVE THE TRIKE AT HOME DUMMY :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

Thank to all North Cal clubs for all your Support. And also all the local clubs and solo Riders, :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> After returning from our vacation we will be getting ready to attend your show in California...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

can we bring ice chest


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

can we bring ice chest


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

Hope to see everyone at the show. They're going to have a dunk tank... :scrutinize:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 13 2009, 04:58 PM~14461384
> *Yep, I'll be there!  We should be there early.
> *


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jul 13 2009, 11:02 PM~14466193
> *
> *


Your coming too Joe? That would be real cool :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Jul 12 2009, 03:30 AM~14447932-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 13 2009, 04:25 PM~14460978
> *what lisset going down south? :biggrin:
> *



This would be my second year... :0 :cheesy: 

What's up Supreme missed ya at the Woodland show.


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jul 14 2009, 08:22 AM~14468236
> *This would be my second year... :0  :cheesy:
> 
> What's up Supreme missed ya at the Woodland show.
> *



yeah i didnt wake up early enough.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 14 2009, 10:47 AM~14469083
> *yeah i didnt wake up early enough.
> *




:uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:biggrin: ONLY A FEW MORE DAYS


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

We gonna be cooking on Sunday


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SUP JESSE,DID THE PART WORK OK?....C YOU ALL AT THE SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jul 14 2009, 06:04 PM~14475005
> *SUP JESSE,DID THE PART WORK OK?....C YOU ALL AT THE SHOW :thumbsup:
> *



SEE YOU OUT THERE LOCO


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

WAT UP SUPREME, YOU STILL GOT MY NUMBER? HIT ME UP AT THE SHOW


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jul 14 2009, 07:38 PM~14476440
> *WAT UP SUPREME, YOU STILL GOT MY NUMBER? HIT ME UP AT THE SHOW
> *



NO PM IT TO ME


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 14 2009, 07:42 PM~14476507
> *NO PM IT TO ME
> *


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jul 14 2009, 07:04 PM~14475005
> *SUP JESSE,DID THE PART WORK OK?....C YOU ALL AT THE SHOW :thumbsup:
> *


What up Victor nos vemos.


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

Security will be strickly enforced


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jul 14 2009, 08:38 PM~14477438
> *  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jul 14 2009, 09:06 PM~14476944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 13 2009, 08:33 PM~14463966
> *TAKE YOUR CAR AND LEAVE THE TRIKE AT HOME DUMMY :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


well i guess im takeing both my 62 impala and my bike :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

what part of the college is the show going to be in ? and can we bring ice chest and propane bar b qs ?


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 14 2009, 10:47 AM~14469083
> *yeah i didnt wake up early enough.
> *



:nono: Partying the night before... hno:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jul 14 2009, 09:43 PM~14477507
> *Security will be strickly enforced
> 
> 
> ...


THERE GOES THAT BUS AGAIN


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

NEWCROWD C.C. WILL BE THERE WITH A FEW CARS. :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

can you guys please post up the catergoires for cars and bikes


----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jul 15 2009, 11:17 AM~14482046
> *THERE GOES THAT BUS AGAIN
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

uce harbor area will be in the house


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Jul 15 2009, 03:02 PM~14484539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: <span style=\'color:blue\'>WE'LL BE THUR "GROUPEROS" LOL!! </span>:biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jul 15 2009, 01:55 PM~14483730
> *can you guys please post up the catergoires for cars and bikes
> *


call lil jesse (laughing boy on here) and he can fill you in.

i believe his # is on the flyer.


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jul 15 2009, 10:40 AM~14481729
> *well i guess im takeing both my 62 impala and my bike  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

see you there homie


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Can't wait to make the road trip! See everyone there!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 16 2009, 10:12 AM~14492430
> *Can't wait to make the road trip! See everyone there!
> *


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jul 15 2009, 09:43 AM~14481750
> *what part of the college is the show going to be in ? and can we bring ice chest and propane bar b qs ?
> *


x2


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

In the *STUDENT PARKING LOT* located right next to *ALONDRA BLVD. * 

A map will be posted later tonight.



> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Jul 16 2009, 02:18 PM~14494826
> *x2
> *


----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

Tothetop!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

THERE'S GOING BE SOME TRAFFIC AT IMPERIALS SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

This is 1 show u don't wanna miss!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

news channels are claiming sunday is gonna be scorching. 

bring those pop up tents, fellas! :0


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

T..G..I..F... :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 17 2009, 05:53 AM~14501538
> *news channels are claiming sunday is gonna be scorching.
> 
> bring those pop up tents, fellas!  :0
> *



can spectators bring tents and ice chest?


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

........................


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 14 2009, 08:28 PM~14476246
> *SEE YOU OUT THERE LOCO
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jul 14 2009, 09:35 PM~14477405
> *What up Victor nos vemos.
> *


ORA RICHIE,YOU GONA BRING THEM "MODELS" AGAIN :biggrin: 








AND I STILL GOTTA WAIT FOR THAT "ISSUE" :uh:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jul 17 2009, 11:02 AM~14503451
> *ORA RICHIE,YOU GONA BRING THEM "MODELS" AGAIN :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 

MORE!!!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 17 2009, 05:53 AM~14501538
> *news channels are claiming sunday is gonna be scorching.
> 
> bring those pop up tents, fellas!  :0
> *


see you sunday JASON


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 17 2009, 06:53 AM~14501538
> *news channels are claiming sunday is gonna be scorching.
> 
> bring those pop up tents, fellas!  :0
> *


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jul 16 2009, 11:16 PM~14500069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Jul 16 2009, 06:05 PM~14496947
> *THERE'S GOING BE SOME TRAFFIC AT IMPERIALS SHOW :biggrin:
> *


*AND GOODTIMES....... :biggrin:  *


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jul 17 2009, 11:02 AM~14503451
> *ORA RICHIE,YOU GONA BRING THEM "MODELS" AGAIN :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Aver que llevamos . :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

Here is a map where the car show will be held inside *Cerritos College*. It is in Student Parking Lot *C-1* and on *Gridley Road* located right next to their Football Stadium (everything highlighted in yellow).

Spectator parking will be in Student Parking Lot *C-2  .*

Spread the word...it's going to be a *"Hot"* show! :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jul 17 2009, 11:02 AM~14503451
> *ORA RICHIE,YOU GONA BRING THEM "MODELS" AGAIN :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HEY THESE HYNAS WHERE ON TV ,ON TELEMUNDO,ON 12 CORAZONES,LOOKING FOR LOVE :biggrin: LIKE THEY DONT GET NONE AT ANY LOCAL SHOWS.. :0 THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT ,,AND THERE ALWAYS TOGETHER..... :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAJARO LOCO_@Jul 17 2009, 08:17 PM~14508117
> *Here is a map where the car show will be held inside Cerritos College.  It is in Student Parking Lot C-1 and on Gridley Road located right next to their Football Stadium (everything highlighted in yellow).
> 
> Spectator parking will be in Student Parking Lot C-2  .
> ...


  Thanks for the info.


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jul 14 2009, 08:38 PM~14477438
> *  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## KINGPIN_STATUS (Oct 20, 2008)

It's $10 per person spectator fee?


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jul 17 2009, 09:11 PM~14508529
> *HEY THESE HYNAS WHERE ON TV ,ON TELEMUNDO,ON 12 CORAZONES,LOOKING FOR LOVE :biggrin: LIKE THEY DONT GET NONE AT ANY LOCAL SHOWS.. :0 THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT ,,AND THERE ALWAYS TOGETHER..... :cheesy:
> *


THATS HOW THEY WERE FOR STREETLOW AT CHICANO PARKE,THOSE PICS ARE GOING TO BE THE BOMB TOO,FROM STREETLOW TOO :biggrin: 








:biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

BACK TOO THE SUBJECT AT HAND,
TTMFT FOR THEE IMPERIALS :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

BE TAKING SUM BADASS PICS BIGMIKE?


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

QUE ONDA SUPREME69,WHERE YOU GUYS AT,OR HAVE YOU NOT LEFT YET?


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jul 18 2009, 09:29 AM~14510907
> *THATS HOW THEY WERE FOR STREETLOW AT CHICANO PARKE,THOSE PICS ARE GOING TO BE THE BOMB TOO,FROM STREETLOW TOO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


YUP THATS THEM..SHE EVEN HAD THA SAME PINK TOP ON .... :biggrin: I GUESS THEY DONT LIKE PELONES,,CUZZ THEY CHOOSE TO GO THERE INSTEAD OF A CAR SHOW,,I KNOW THEY CAN FIND SOME ONE THERE...


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

countdown for the roadtrip!


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

*   Let's Rock!

This Summer's Biggest and Hottest Show for 2009 Is About To Begin. 

Don't Wanna Miss It! 
*************************

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
*


> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Jul 18 2009, 12:04 AM~14509724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pete Dogg (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 18 2009, 11:05 AM~14511414
> *countdown for the roadtrip!
> *


Have fun Kutty, wanted to go but moving soon. Joe going too?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Homie Styln com'n str8 out of Arlington Texas..


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

LOOKING GOOD .....


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

On our way from North Texas


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

So what's going on tonite for some out of towners...


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 18 2009, 03:34 PM~14512841
> *On our way from North Texas
> 
> 
> ...


YALL BE SAFE OUT THERE...


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

I'll be out there in the morning with the Ranflas Magazine Cats...see you there.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

What time does it start and end?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jul 18 2009, 09:05 AM~14511103
> *QUE ONDA SUPREME69,WHERE YOU GUYS AT,OR HAVE YOU NOT LEFT YET?
> *



tomorrow morning just gonna be spectating and taking lots of pics


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

* WELCOME TO IMPERIAL NATION! </span>  * :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Jul 18 2009, 07:46 PM~14514260
> *What time does it start and end?
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 18 2009, 04:12 PM~14512730
> *Homie Styln com'n str8 out of Arlington Texas..
> 
> 
> ...


isnt that over between az and n.m??? rest area?


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

HOPE EVERYONE HAS A SAFE TIME OUT THERE TOMORROEW..STREETSTYLE CC LA CHAPTER WILL BE THERE


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

DAAMMM ,JUST FINISHED BOTH OF THE RYDES.....
...EARLIER DURIN THE DAY....








SEE U ALL AT THEE IMPERIALS :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 18 2009, 08:02 PM~14514376
> *tomorrow morning just gonna be spectating and taking lots of pics
> *


 :cheesy: AY LOS MIRAMOS PUES CARNAL


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

thee STRAYS will be there showing support


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

just a few more hours to go. :h5:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

4 more hrs i am ready to roll


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Jul 19 2009, 01:35 AM~14515855
> *4 more hrs i am ready to roll
> *


GO TO SLEEP CUZZZ :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

STREETSTYLE C.C.WILL BE IN THE HOUSE SEE EVERY ONE THERE...TTT ...


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 18 2009, 03:12 PM~14512730
> *Homie Styln com'n str8 out of Arlington Texas..
> 
> 
> ...



*Looking good Homie get back to you bringing back my ride!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 18 2009, 11:21 PM~14515202
> *isnt that over between az and n.m??? rest area?
> *


That's where we were...


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Looks like I might not make it. The cats that were supposed to go with mr won't wake up. Pretty close to taking the drive by myself.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 19 2009, 07:20 AM~14516353
> *Looks like I might not make it.  The cats that were supposed to go with mr won't wake up.  Pretty close to taking the drive by myself.
> *


i told them they wasnt waking up...our bbque, x fest, then trying to drive to la, :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jul 19 2009, 09:49 AM~14516839
> *i told them they wasnt waking up...our bbque, x fest, then trying to drive to la,  :biggrin:
> *



I woke up...I did xfest too. Oh well, I guess I'm gonna have to wait until next year.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 19 2009, 09:53 AM~14516856
> *I woke up...I did xfest too. Oh well, I guess I'm gonna have to wait until next year.
> *


guess they didnt have enuff in the tank. :cheesy: ....damn rookies


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

weres the pics???


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jul 19 2009, 07:07 PM~14520221
> *weres the pics???
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Jul 19 2009, 08:12 PM~14520260
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


X3 ANY PICS?! :uh: ANYBODY?! :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jul 19 2009, 08:32 PM~14520461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: SPOKE TO SOON! MIKE WOULDN'T LET US DOWN!  :cheesy: KEEP POST THEM UP MIKE! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

Hot ass hell but, good turn out. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 19 2009, 06:43 PM~14520583
> *:uh: SPOKE TO SOON! MIKE WOULDN'T LET US DOWN!    :cheesy: KEEP POST THEM UP MIKE!  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Roll-In was a pain in the Butt (and more) but Imperials pulled it off once again. Big props to the whole Imperials family* :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

More pics fellas!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

great show.....   

it was damn hot though...


ill post some pics tommorow


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

to be continued... :twak:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

D.J. BUGSSY WILL BE POSTING UP MY PICS SHORTY! WAY TO GO "IMPERIALS", THE SHOW WAS EXCELLENT & HAD A GOOD TIME!!!! SEE YOU AT THE NEXT ONE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

JUST GOT HOME HAD A GREAT TIME OUT THERE TODAY.


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

The show was a great one! Although the weather was less than ideal we captured some great images! Thanks to the Imperials for their hospitality. Great seeing everyone today! Look for a full feature in a future issue of Lowrider Magazine. 

I'm putting up photos on my site right now. Link in my signature.


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 19 2009, 10:12 PM~14522118
> *The show was a great one! Although the weather was less than ideal we captured some great images! Thanks to the Imperials for their hospitality. Great seeing everyone today!  Look for a full feature in a future issue of Lowrider Magazine.
> 
> I'm putting up photos on my site right now. Link in my signature.
> ...


Jay can you post that group pic of Amigos car club that you took of us please...... Thanks 
Jay


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 19 2009, 09:12 PM~14522118
> *The show was a great one! Although the weather was less than ideal we captured some great images! Thanks to the Imperials for their hospitality. Great seeing everyone today!  Look for a full feature in a future issue of Lowrider Magazine.
> 
> I'm putting up photos on my site right now. Link in my signature.
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAYS77CAPRICE_@Jul 19 2009, 10:24 PM~14522222
> *Jay can you post that group pic of Amigos car club that you took of us please...... Thanks
> Jay
> *


Here you go! Thanks for taking the time Amigos! Jae


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jul 19 2009, 09:56 PM~14521983
> *JUST GOT HOME HAD  A GREAT TIME OUT THERE TODAY.
> *


Richie, great to meet you, Gilbert and the crew today. Glad you made it home safe! See you soon! Jae


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

great show just to much heat!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

any moore pics


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jul 19 2009, 09:44 PM~14521186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! :uh:  :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:uh: WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW! :uh: :biggrin: MORE CHICK PICS PLEASE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Just got back to Sacramento had a great time again looking forward to next year. Thanks for the tamales. 

JR I didn't see you... :nicoderm: 


I am going to sleep now.


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 19 2009, 10:53 PM~14522454
> *Here you go! Thanks for taking the time Amigos! Jae
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Thanks Jae........


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jul 19 2009, 09:44 PM~14521186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE......


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 19 2009, 11:52 PM~14522738
> *
> 
> 
> ...



You should see the one in the silver dress.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Jul 20 2009, 09:23 AM~14524422
> *You should see the one in the silver dress.
> *


I hope your not talking about that one fat one


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jul 20 2009, 09:25 AM~14524443
> *I hope your not talking about that one fat one
> *


Face? She had a face? I never got that far up.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jul 19 2009, 07:57 PM~14520716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: TIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

First and foremost, Imperials would like to say *Thank You* to all the participants, spectators and vendors for attending our 9th Annual Summer Car Show. This year's show even exceeded our expectations as far as participation and attendance goes. If it wasn't for you, none of this would've happened! 

Our 2009 Summer Show was unique because it was held it in a different location and with different support personnel. That being said, there were some "hic up's" that occurred and that were unforeseen in advance. For that we sincerely apologize for any inconvience it may have caused you. But overall, everyone there pretty much soaked up the sun, the good vibes and just enjoyed the show in whole. Therefore we once again say Thank You and look forward to an even bigger and better planned show next year. 

Imperials Car Club
Los Angeles


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Jul 20 2009, 10:23 AM~14524422
> *You should see the one in the silver dress.
> *


 :dunno: WHERE, WHERE! :dunno:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

a hot one it was.i walked the show and said what's up to a few peeps and was out. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

ANY MORE PICS OF THE SHOW????. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Jul 20 2009, 12:16 PM~14525347
> *ANY MORE PICS OF THE SHOW????. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X 2009! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

I got some shots. but my PS is down, no way to resize them. :angry:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Jul 20 2009, 12:32 PM~14525513
> *I got some shots. but my PS is down, no way to resize them.  :angry:
> *


BETTER THAN NOTHING. POSTEM UP BROTHA!


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Jul 20 2009, 11:32 AM~14525513
> *I got some shots. but my PS is down, no way to resize them.  :angry:
> *


Create a Flickr account and upload them there and they'll be re-sized for you.


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jul 20 2009, 11:38 AM~14525578
> *Create a Flickr account and upload them there and  they'll be re-sized for you.
> *


Oh that's right, I forgot I had a flicker account.

Thanks.


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 20 2009, 11:35 AM~14525543
> *BETTER THAN NOTHING. POSTEM UP BROTHA!
> *


I couldn't do that to you guys. The pictures would freeze your computers.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Jul 20 2009, 11:47 AM~14525664
> *I couldn't do that to you guys. The pictures would freeze your computers.
> *


Yeah... Please don't :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Jul 20 2009, 12:47 PM~14525664
> *I couldn't do that to you guys. The pictures would freeze your computers.
> *


 :0


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jul 20 2009, 12:01 PM~14525812
> *Yeah... Please don't  :biggrin:
> *


Yea, they are huge files. Plus I still have to put my name on those bad boys lol


----------



## S-DEVILLE (Oct 2, 2008)

Can anybody put up who won yesterday I had to
leave early


----------



## esco64 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 19 2009, 10:53 PM~14522454
> *Here you go! Thanks for taking the time Amigos! Jae
> 
> 
> ...





Amigos- EAST LA / SAN DIEGO / NORTH COUNTY


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

SUP ANGEL Y VERO :wave:


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-DEVILLE_@Jul 20 2009, 01:44 PM~14527095
> *Can anybody put up who won yesterday I had to
> leave early
> *


You really want to know??? 
I believe we were all winners and a hand full of sore loosers.. 
(Our car wasn't even judged)

With that, there was alot of ANGRY people at IMPERIALS trophy ceromony. 
I would like the opportunity to say that the end was NOT IMPERIALS fault. 
Nor was it JR Entertainment's fault... fully. Judges were hired to do a job, 
but obviousely they were not able to take on the JOB 
(probably too much for the Huerors to handle). 
They just got to hire better and Competent Judges.

We also heard alot of people say that they wouldn't return next year... 
I'm sure IMPERIALS heard it all. But if you really think about it...
This was out of their hands.... 

We will still show support next year. 
Besides this lil hiccups the show was just like the weather....HOT! 
We had a great time under our canopies with 
TECHNIQUES, KLIQUE, IMPERIALS, STYLISTICS, LATIN LORDS 
and all the others that stopped by to drink a soda or two  . 
It was a Great turn out! And the band was AWESOME!


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

HERE IS MY TAKE ABOUT THE IMPERIALS SHOW. THE LINE TO LET PEOPLE IN WAS HORRIBLE. THEY WERE NOT SEARCHING THE CARS OR THE PEOPLE, SO HOW HARD COULD IT BE TO TAKE 30 BUCKS FROM SOMEBODY AND HAVE THEM PARK? THE CARS WERE NOT LET IN, IN THE SAME ORDER THEY GOT THERE. CARS THAT SHOWED UP AFTER WE DID EITHER SNUCK IN OR WERE LET IN BY MISTAKE GOT IN BEFORE CARS THAT WERE WAITING IN LINE HOURS EARLIER. THAT REALLY GOT TEMPARATURES RISING. WE LEFT THE PARKING LOT NEXT TO ALONDRA AND WENT AROUND BACK TO ANOTHER ENTRANCE AND GOT IN, IN AROUND 15 MINUTES. THEY NEVER MENTIONED THERE WAS MORE THAN ONE ENTRANCE AND WHEN THE PEOPLE WERE ASKED IF THERE WERE MORE ENTRANCES THE FELLAS WITH THE IMPERIALS SHOW T-SHIRTS WERE NOT EVEN AWARE THAT THERE WERE 2 OR MORE ENTRANCES.

I DID HEAR THAT THE JUDGING WAS BAD, WE LEFT AROUND 4PM AND THEY WERE BARELY GONNA JUDGE ARE CARS.

IT WAS A BIG SHOW WITH ALOT OF NICE LOW LOWS, AND I LIKE THE FACT THAT WE WERE ALLOWED TO BRING OUR FOOD AND COOLERS TO STAY COOL IN THE HOT ASS WEATHER, BUT THERE IS CAR CLUB NAME AND THE REPUTATION OF A SHOW TO MAINTAIN AND THERE FORE U NEED THE RIGHT PEOPLE TO DO THE JOB. LIKE THE SAYING GOES "IF YOU NEED SOMETHING DONE RIGHT, YOU HAVE TO DO IT YOURSELVES".

NO DISREPECT TO ANYONE, JUST MY OBSERVATION AND MY 2 CENTS


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

any pics


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by d Elegance_@Jul 20 2009, 02:34 PM~14527655
> *You really want to know???
> I believe we were all winners and a hand full of sore loosers..
> (Our car wasn't even judged)
> ...





:thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A BADASS SHOW..


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 20 2009, 02:53 PM~14527907
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Much love to Imperials and no love to the guy from JR Entertainment taking the bribes (Dude in a black baseball cap :biggrin: ).*


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

bad ass show! bad ass cars, and even hotter weather.im sure glad i made it. thanks imperials for the great show.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Just wanted to Thank Imperials for their generosity to accommodate us, the show was a great success, turn out was fabulous. Had to leave a little early since we had a long drive home and the grapevine was no joke, even though we left around 5PM we got home around almost 3AM, it was a strike but worth it since we got to hang out with good people. Special shout outs to Royal Image for those good COLD drinks. I thought I was escaping the sizzling heat of Sacramento but was so WRONG, I knew it was going to be hot but damn not that hot. LOL!! Will be seeing you again next year and once again thank you Imperials for a good scorching time.  

Lisset
Bejeweled 65


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who supported our show this year. We knew it was going to be a gamble with the new venue and promotion company. In the end it worked, but as we can all see there is definitely room for improvement.

Anyone who has serious complaints shoot me a pm. I'd like to gather all the information regarding the the lines, move in, parking, judges, etc. etc. and take it to our next meeting. These issues need to be addressed so that we can better our show next year. 

Thanks again to everyone and apologies to those who weren't happy at the end of the day. We know the other clubs and solo guys out there make this happen for us. With your continued support we'll continue to host the largest show of the summer and strive to make it great event for all in attendance.


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 20 2009, 02:53 PM~14527907
> *HERE IS MY TAKE ABOUT THE IMPERIALS SHOW. THE LINE TO LET PEOPLE IN WAS HORRIBLE. THEY WERE NOT SEARCHING THE CARS OR THE PEOPLE, SO HOW HARD COULD IT BE TO TAKE 30 BUCKS FROM SOMEBODY AND HAVE THEM PARK? THE CARS WERE NOT LET IN, IN THE SAME ORDER THEY GOT THERE. CARS THAT SHOWED UP AFTER WE DID EITHER SNUCK IN OR WERE LET IN BY MISTAKE GOT IN BEFORE CARS THAT WERE WAITING IN LINE HOURS EARLIER. THAT REALLY GOT TEMPARATURES RISING. WE LEFT THE PARKING LOT NEXT TO ALONDRA AND WENT AROUND BACK TO ANOTHER ENTRANCE AND GOT IN, IN AROUND 15 MINUTES. THEY NEVER MENTIONED THERE WAS MORE THAN ONE ENTRANCE AND WHEN THE PEOPLE WERE ASKED IF THERE WERE MORE ENTRANCES THE FELLAS WITH THE IMPERIALS SHOW T-SHIRTS WERE NOT EVEN AWARE THAT THERE WERE 2 OR MORE ENTRANCES.
> 
> I DID HEAR THAT THE JUDGING WAS BAD, WE LEFT AROUND 4PM AND THEY WERE BARELY GONNA JUDGE ARE CARS.
> ...


you said it i feel the same way.
:thumbsup:


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 20 2009, 03:53 PM~14527907
> *HERE IS MY TAKE ABOUT THE IMPERIALS SHOW. THE LINE TO LET PEOPLE IN WAS HORRIBLE. THEY WERE NOT SEARCHING THE CARS OR THE PEOPLE, SO HOW HARD COULD IT BE TO TAKE 30 BUCKS FROM SOMEBODY AND HAVE THEM PARK? THE CARS WERE NOT LET IN, IN THE SAME ORDER THEY GOT THERE. CARS THAT SHOWED UP AFTER WE DID EITHER SNUCK IN OR WERE LET IN BY MISTAKE GOT IN BEFORE CARS THAT WERE WAITING IN LINE HOURS EARLIER. THAT REALLY GOT TEMPARATURES RISING. WE LEFT THE PARKING LOT NEXT TO ALONDRA AND WENT AROUND BACK TO ANOTHER ENTRANCE AND GOT IN, IN AROUND 15 MINUTES. THEY NEVER MENTIONED THERE WAS MORE THAN ONE ENTRANCE AND WHEN THE PEOPLE WERE ASKED IF THERE WERE MORE ENTRANCES THE FELLAS WITH THE IMPERIALS SHOW T-SHIRTS WERE NOT EVEN AWARE THAT THERE WERE 2 OR MORE ENTRANCES.
> 
> I DID HEAR THAT THE JUDGING WAS BAD, WE LEFT AROUND 4PM AND THEY WERE BARELY GONNA JUDGE ARE CARS.
> ...


I Appreciate you taking the time to give your take on the show, but just to let you know the promoters did not want a second entrance, the second entrance did not come about until the promoters saw that the front gate was jammed, Imperial members did not know about the second entrance, My name is Francisco I am a die hard Imperials member, I was the one running the front gate, (not the entrance, we were not allowed to deal with money, that was the promoters job) so I can’t comment on how fast, slow or if they were searching cars. I have ran the back gate for our show for the past 3 years, maximum time you would be in my line was 20min. when I became aware that there was a second entrance I started to tell everyone who was close to the exit gate and worked my way in to use the second entrance, I am glad you like the fact that they let you bring in food and coolers to stay cool, But again as far as Imperials is concerned we were told No food, water, beer or bbq pits, that’s why we did not take our bbq pit, we usually cook a lot of meat and chicken for everyone, and I don’t take this as disrespectful Bro I just take it as a Humbling experience………….  If anyone has any other concernes feel free to pm me i will personally answer you.


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 20 2009, 04:44 PM~14529173
> *Thanks to everyone who supported our show this year. We knew it was going to be a gamble with the new venue and promotion company. In the end it worked, but as we can all see there is definitely room for improvement.
> 
> Anyone who has serious complaints shoot me a pm. I'd like to gather all the information regarding the the lines, move in, parking, judges, etc. etc. and take it to our next meeting. These issues need to be addressed so that we can better our show next year.
> ...


ROD thanks for looking out for us


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

WOW THEY DIDNT TELL US ANYTHING WHEN WE WALKED IN WITH OUR ICE CHEST. THAT WAS A GOOD THING CAUSE IT WAS HOT. ONLY THING I COULD HAVE ASKED FOR WAS MORE FOOD VENDORS. THAT PIZZA WASNT AGREEING WITH MY STOMACH BUT IT HELD ME UP TIL WE LEFT. ENJOYED THE SHOW IT WAS WORTH THE DRIVE.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Jul 20 2009, 05:33 PM~14529873
> *ROD thanks for looking out for us
> *


you got it, man! 

thanks for coming out too. we appreciate it.


----------



## loco montecarlo (Mar 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 20 2009, 02:53 PM~14527907
> *HERE IS MY TAKE ABOUT THE IMPERIALS SHOW. THE LINE TO LET PEOPLE IN WAS HORRIBLE. THEY WERE NOT SEARCHING THE CARS OR THE PEOPLE, SO HOW HARD COULD IT BE TO TAKE 30 BUCKS FROM SOMEBODY AND HAVE THEM PARK? THE CARS WERE NOT LET IN, IN THE SAME ORDER THEY GOT THERE. CARS THAT SHOWED UP AFTER WE DID EITHER SNUCK IN OR WERE LET IN BY MISTAKE GOT IN BEFORE CARS THAT WERE WAITING IN LINE HOURS EARLIER. THAT REALLY GOT TEMPARATURES RISING. WE LEFT THE PARKING LOT NEXT TO ALONDRA AND WENT AROUND BACK TO ANOTHER ENTRANCE AND GOT IN, IN AROUND 15 MINUTES. THEY NEVER MENTIONED THERE WAS MORE THAN ONE ENTRANCE AND WHEN THE PEOPLE WERE ASKED IF THERE WERE MORE ENTRANCES THE FELLAS WITH THE IMPERIALS SHOW T-SHIRTS WERE NOT EVEN AWARE THAT THERE WERE 2 OR MORE ENTRANCES.
> 
> I DID HEAR THAT THE JUDGING WAS BAD, WE LEFT AROUND 4PM AND THEY WERE BARELY GONNA JUDGE ARE CARS.
> ...


x100


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jul 20 2009, 03:49 PM~14528486
> *
> All good points. Heres my take  :biggrin: We got there @6:30am and we were one of the last ones to get in just before 10:00am. One of our other members was instructed to go "around back" @7:30 and was let in just like that. Meanwhile in the front, some douche bag from JR Entertainment was taking bribes (Right next to us) and letting other dudes in and we were like WTF?!? I just know that years past, we would have been inside alot quicker.
> 
> But once we got in we had a blast. The show was great and Sangria was awesome. LOL!! "WOW" </span>*


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

im sure it was a good show and i know the judges from last year will judge them next year
its not imperials fault the judges were fucked up :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

GOODTIMES 818


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> GOODTIMES
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

GOODTIMES VEGAS


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

> > GOODTIMES
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

GOODTIMES OC


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

AND GOODTIMES SGV  THANKS FOR HAVIN US.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks for your supportive words and of a more accurate assessment of the show. :thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by d Elegance_@Jul 20 2009, 02:34 PM~14527655
> *You really want to know???
> I believe we were all winners and a hand full of sore loosers..
> (Our car wasn't even judged)
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

WOW! THATS CLEAN! THANK YOU!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

More photos to post...SWA Entertainment...


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

STREETSTYLE C.C. HAD A GOOD ASS TIME SEE YOU 
GUYS NEXT YEAR.


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

BIG T ..ROLLIN IN HIS NEW TOY 
STREETSTYLE C.C. LOS ANGELES CHAPTER


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

STREETSTYLE C.C. LOS ANGELES CHAPTER
-----BROWN SIDE------


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

ALL N ALL TRAFFIC CC HAD A BLAST SEE U GUYS NEXT YEAR!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## BOXER 323 (Nov 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jul 20 2009, 03:49 PM~14528486
> *
> All good points. Heres my take  :biggrin: We got there @6:30am and we were one of the last ones to get in just before 10:00am. One of our other members was instructed to go "around back" @7:30 and was let in just like that. Meanwhile in the front, some douche bag from JR Entertainment was taking bribes (Right next to us) and letting other dudes in and we were like WTF?!? I just know that years past, we would have been inside alot quicker.
> 
> ...


THAT ISN'T SURPRISING COMING FROM JR ENT (JOE N RON) I HEARD THAT WAS THE REASON THEY DON'T DO SHOWS IN PICO ANYMORE. ANYONE THAT DOES SHOWS WITH JR BECAREFUL.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

I would like to thank the models. Thank you Diane, and Cali-Luv. Call me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOXER 323_@Jul 20 2009, 08:55 PM~14532437
> *THAT ISN'T SURPRISING COMING FROM JR ENT (JOE N RON) I HEARD THAT WAS THE REASON THEY DON'T DO SHOWS IN PICO ANYMORE. ANYONE THAT DOES SHOWS WITH JR BECAREFUL.
> *


 :worship: " EXACTLY BRATHAA " :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

Very quiet here... Doesn't anybody say nice pics anymore...


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jul 20 2009, 08:41 PM~14533218
> *Very quiet here... Doesn't anybody say nice pics anymore...
> *


nice pics homie :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jul 20 2009, 09:41 PM~14533218
> *Very quiet here... Doesn't anybody say nice pics anymore...
> *


yeah anymore pictures :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Here's an unedited teaser shot.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Here's another, straight from the camera.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

HOPE YOU HAD A SAFE TRIP BACK JOHN, GOOD MEETING YOU


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:biggrin: pics by SUPREME69


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

21 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
15 Members: just ripe, guess who, ricndaregal, George LA HARBOR, CHUCKS66, Frosty, *russell*, jojo67, Latin Luxury, bigpoppa323, skan91, JDIECAST, StUnNiNg CaR cLuB, swa562, hanks16


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## JDIECAST (Nov 26, 2008)

GREAT SHOW IMPERIALS LOOK FORWARD TO NEXT YEAR.UNIQUE DIECAST FAMILY.      :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## CaliLow (Oct 21, 2002)

Damn, is that Elvira?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

NO


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 20 2009, 10:15 PM~14534165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BOOGIE 83 (Nov 26, 2008)

WHATS UP IMPERIALS :wave:ME AND MY FAMILY HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE SHOW THAKS FOR EVERYTHING IT WAS A GOOD SHOW :thumbsup: WHATS UP FRANSICO :wave: IT WAS NICE SEING U BRO"


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

HERE THEY ARE, AS PROMISED, AND MORE TO COME!!!! JUST WANTED TO SAY, THANK YOU IMPERIALS, J&R ENT, FOR LETTING MYSELF & MY TEAM TO BE A PART OF THIS GREAT EVENT, THANK YOU!!!
*D.J. BUGSSY PRODUCTIONS/ PLEASURE ENTERTAINMENT* :biggrin:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jul 20 2009, 09:41 PM~14533218
> *Very quiet here... Doesn't anybody say nice pics anymore...
> *


UR PICS SUCK,IF U DONT RE SIZE THEM!!


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN_@Jul 21 2009, 12:05 AM~14534559
> *UR PICS SUCK,IF U DONT RE SIZE THEM!!
> *



*DON'T HATE!!!*

:werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Nice pics everyone :thumbsup: *


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

:happysad:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jul 21 2009, 06:34 AM~14535987
> *I post up my photos with the maximum size that my camera allows.  If people want to copy them and make a pictures, postcards, posters, or what ever they want, they can, because the photos have all the pixels in them.  If you shrink the photos your not even over 1000 width, you cant' enlarge them or you will loose the image.  I have pride in what I do. I play a different game.
> *



YOUR PICS ARE PERFECT!!! PEOPLE NEED TO BUY BIGGER SCREENS!!!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jul 21 2009, 09:17 AM~14536899
> *YOUR PICS ARE PERFECT!!! PEOPLE NEED TO BUY BIGGER SCREENS!!!
> *


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by headhunter_@Jul 20 2009, 04:24 PM~14529734
> *I Appreciate you taking the time to give your take on the show, but just to let you know the promoters did not want a second entrance, the second entrance did not come about until the promoters saw that the front gate was jammed, Imperial members did not know about the second entrance, My name is Francisco I am a die hard Imperials member, I was the one running the front gate, (not the entrance, we were not allowed to deal with money, that was the promoters job) so I can’t comment on how fast, slow or if they were searching cars. I have ran the back gate for our show for the past 3 years, maximum time you would be in my line was 20min. when I became aware that there was a second entrance I started to tell everyone who was close to the exit gate and worked my way in to use the second entrance, I am glad you like the fact that they let you bring in food and coolers to stay cool, But again as far as Imperials is concerned we were told No food, water, beer or bbq pits, that’s why we did not take our bbq pit, we usually cook a lot of meat and chicken for everyone, and I don’t take this as disrespectful Bro I just take it as a Humbling experience………….  If anyone has any other concernes feel free to pm me i will personally answer you.
> *


THANKS FOR READING MY COMMENT AND TAKING THE TIME TO REPLY. I JUST HAD TO GIVE U MY FEEDBACK SO THAT NEXT TIME THINGS WILL BE SMOOTHER.


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68_@Jul 21 2009, 12:05 AM~14534560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS FLIKAS I LOVE THE PURPLE LAC


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jul 20 2009, 09:55 PM~14533390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Almost real, that is not a fleetline. that is a fleetmaster, with fleetline fender moldings, aka a fleetmasterline.


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jul 20 2009, 10:01 PM~14533482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN 41


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Jul 21 2009, 11:03 AM~14538054
> *Almost real, that is not a fleetline. that is a fleetmaster, with fleetline fender moldings, aka a fleetmasterline.
> *


THAT A CLEAN CAR, FLEETLINES CAME IN 4 DOORS TO, I CANT READ THE MOLDING ON THE HOOD IF IT SAYS FLEETMASTER ,STYLEMASTER OR FLEETLINE BUT HOMEBOYS CAR WAS THERE REPERSENTING


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jul 21 2009, 11:19 AM~14538246
> *THAT A CLEAN CAR, FLEETLINES CAME IN 4 DOORS TO, I CANT READ THE MOLDING ON THE HOOD IF IT SAYS FLEETMASTER ,STYLEMASTER OR FLEETLINE BUT HOMEBOYS CAR WAS THERE REPERSENTING
> *


41-48 fleetline came in 2dr and 4dr, the 4door model's rear doors look same as the front door with vent window.
that fleetmaster there is sporting the moldings to look like a fleetline. that car is a fleetmaster. different body style, extra qtr glass on the sides.  nice car, but not a fleetline.


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Jul 21 2009, 11:23 AM~14538291
> *41-48 fleetline came in 2dr and 4dr, the 4door model's rear doors look same as the front door with vent window.
> that fleetmaster there is sporting the moldings to look like a fleetline. that car is a fleetmaster. different body style, extra qtr glass on the sides.   nice car, but not a fleetline.
> *


THERE WAS NERVER A 41 FLEETLINE TWO DOOR AEROSEDAN ONLY 4DR


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 21 2009, 11:07 AM~14537418
> *THANKS FOR READING MY COMMENT AND TAKING THE TIME TO REPLY. I JUST HAD TO GIVE U MY FEEDBACK SO THAT NEXT TIME THINGS WILL BE SMOOTHER.
> *


No Problem......


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jul 21 2009, 11:35 AM~14538409
> *THERE WAS NERVER A 41 FLEETLINE TWO DOOR AEROSEDAN ONLY 4DR
> *


correct for those who know, doesn't matter. 41 was first year for fleetline and was a 4door. 42 was first year for aerosedan or fast back model.  after having 8 of these, i kinda know my way around them.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jul 21 2009, 11:35 AM~14538409
> *THERE WAS NERVER A 41 FLEETLINE TWO DOOR AEROSEDAN ONLY 4DR
> *


you are correct but my homie Jimmy built one in 2007


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

Our President Tomas, would like to say thanks on behalf of all thee Imperials to all the people who showed at the 9th annual show, with out your support the show would not be as successful as it was, He would also like to apologize for the inconvenience that the show brought about, waiting in line for long periods of time,………….. we had no control over that, not to mention the bad judging,……….. again we had no control over that. But we can assure you that next year, this will NOT happened, once again thank you for all your support and hope to see you next year.
Tomas President of Imperials. C.C


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by headhunter_@Jul 21 2009, 01:18 PM~14539708
> *Our President Tomas, would like to say thanks on behalf of all thee Imperials to all the people who showed at the 9th annual show, with out your support the show would not be as successful as it was, He would also like to apologize for the inconvenience that the show brought about, waiting in line for long periods of time,………….. we had no control over that, not to mention the bad judging,……….. again we had no control over that. But we can assure you that next year, this will NOT happened, once again thank you for all your support and hope to see you next year.
> Tomas President of Imperials. C.C
> *


we could all sit here and start pointing fingures on who is to blame. all in all you were one of the only one that i seen do something about the problem. bottom line is your club hosted this event and pointing fingers now is to late, whats done is done. maybe next year your club members should walk around greeting people like most host clubs do when they host a event, then maybe these problems could get handle as they come up not after the show when it doesn't matter anymore.

much respect to you and your club,
miguel


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jul 21 2009, 12:53 PM~14540107
> *we could all sit here and start pointing fingures on who is to blame. all in all you were one of the only one that i seen do something about the problem. bottom line is your club hosted this event and pointing fingers now is to late, whats done is done. maybe next year your club members should walk around greeting people like most host clubs do when they host a event, then maybe these problems could get handle as they come up not after the show when it doesn't matter anymore.
> 
> much respect to you and your club,
> ...


 :yessad:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 21 2009, 12:38 PM~14539211
> *you are correct but my homie Jimmy built one in 2007
> 
> 
> ...


HEY I NEW JIMMY I SAW THAT CAR WHEN IT WAS OUT HERE IN CA AND I SOLD HIM THE BACK WINDOW MOLDINGS FOR THAT CAR TELL HIM CONGRATS AND NOAH SAID HI I THINK HE SAID THAT CAR WAS SOPOSED TO BE FOR HIS DAUGHTER


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Jul 21 2009, 12:22 PM~14539019
> *correct for those who know, doesn't matter. 41 was first year for fleetline and was a 4door. 42 was first year for aerosedan or fast back model.  after having 8 of these, i kinda know my way around them.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jul 21 2009, 08:39 AM~14536026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HighImageCarClub (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jul 21 2009, 08:17 AM~14536302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wasup homie? It was nice meeting you at the car show after seeing your name in these posts.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by swa562+Jul 20 2009, 08:16 PM~14531944-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




AWESOME pictures Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jul 21 2009, 09:17 AM~14536899
> *YOUR PICS ARE PERFECT!!! PEOPLE NEED TO BUY BIGGER SCREENS!!!
> *


_*RLMFAO!!!!!!!!*_
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jul 21 2009, 07:34 AM~14535987
> *I post up my photos with the maximum size that my camera allows.  If people want to copy them and make a pictures, postcards, posters, or what ever they want, they can, because the photos have all the pixels in them.  If you shrink the photos your not even over 1000 width, you cant' enlarge them or you will loose the image.  I have pride in what I do. I play a different game.
> *



THAT'S RIGHT DAVE!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jul 21 2009, 07:47 AM~14536084
> * :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by I Am Legend_@Jul 21 2009, 10:58 AM~14537973
> *BAD ASS FLIKAS I LOVE THE PURPLE LAC
> *



GRACIAS, HOMIE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks for taking the time to shoot, edit and post the nice pics swa562....


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

WESTSIDE C.C. WAS THERE


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

THESE CARS RIGHT HERE WERE THE SHIZNIT.....  LUCKY OWNERS


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 21 2009, 12:38 PM~14539211
> *you are correct but my homie Jimmy built one in 2007
> 
> 
> ...


i remember that car, oldschool showed me that pic back in 07. just need some strips and done. super contruction job on it,still fascinating.


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jul 21 2009, 02:53 PM~14540107
> *we could all sit here and start pointing fingures on who is to blame. all in all you were one of the only one that i seen do something about the problem. bottom line is your club hosted this event and pointing fingers now is to late, whats done is done. maybe next year your club members should walk around greeting people like most host clubs do when they host a event, then maybe these problems could get handle as they come up not after the show when it doesn't matter anymore.
> 
> much respect to you and your club,
> ...


----------



## brownie323 (Jul 20, 2009)

hey


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68_@Jul 21 2009, 03:37 PM~14541266
> *
> THAT'S RIGHT DAVE!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Hey, when you going to post?


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Jul 21 2009, 11:03 AM~14538054
> *Almost real, that is not a fleetline. that is a fleetmaster, with fleetline fender moldings, aka a fleetmasterline.
> *


Why don't they just call it a masterfleetline? :biggrin:


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jul 21 2009, 02:47 PM~14540749
> *AWESOME pictures Thank you.
> *


You're welcome.

See someone appreciates my effort.


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jul 21 2009, 07:32 PM~14543668
> *Hey, when you going to post?
> *


I ALREADY POSTED SOME PICS OF OF THE SHOW. I'M STILL WORKING ON THE REST OF THEM. :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Homie Styln str8 out of Texas rep'n at the Imperials car show..


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68_@Jul 21 2009, 07:38 PM~14543758
> *I ALREADY POSTED SOME PICS OF OF THE SHOW. I'M STILL WORKING ON THE REST OF THEM.  :biggrin:
> *


Checked out your posts homie. That was you? I didn't read the fine print. Cool pics.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> Homie Styln str8 out of Texas rep'n at the Imperials car show..


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jul 21 2009, 08:20 PM~14544255
> *Checked out your posts homie.  That was you?  I didn't read the fine print.  Cool pics.
> *


GRACIAS DAVE!!!
SAME TO YOU, LOVE THE PICS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ESELILREBEL (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## ESELILREBEL (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> You really want to know???
> I believe we were all winners and a hand full of sore loosers..
> (Our car wasn't even judged)
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jul 21 2009, 08:04 PM~14544802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more of this 61 :0


----------



## Escandaloso (Apr 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jul 21 2009, 07:34 AM~14535987
> *I post up my photos with the maximum size that my camera allows.  If people want to copy them and make a pictures, postcards, posters, or what ever they want, they can, because the photos have all the pixels in them.  If you shrink the photos your not even over 1000 width, you cant' enlarge them or you will loose the image.  I have pride in what I do. I play a different game.
> *


Thanks, I appreciate that :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jul 21 2009, 02:12 PM~14540311
> *HEY I NEW JIMMY I SAW THAT CAR WHEN IT WAS OUT HERE IN CA AND I SOLD HIM THE BACK WINDOW MOLDINGS FOR THAT CAR TELL HIM CONGRATS AND NOAH SAID HI I THINK HE SAID THAT CAR WAS SOPOSED TO BE FOR HIS DAUGHTER
> *


yup,for his daughter.He lives up the road from me.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

NOW THAT'S A NICE TROPHY! :nicoderm:


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

_There was a section of the car show called "BOMB ALLEY". Several bombs parked there and hung out . I saw HighImage there, King of Kings, Reality, Dukes, Pharaohs, Oldies and a few other vatos. Here are some of the pics._


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

NICE PICS SWA.... :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

AWESOME PICS :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Nice pics swa562. I might have to roll through Uptown and have you take a few pics of my ride  *


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

What lens are you using SWA?

My camera doesn't flare, My lens was designed with flare control.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Jul 22 2009, 08:28 AM~14547987
> *What lens are you using SWA?
> 
> My camera doesn't flare, My lens was designed with flare control.
> *


I use a panasonic video/still internet camera. It takes stills and video and cinematography. I use automatic focus, I can't see very well. Sometimes if you use manuel focus and are out of focus a little you can get flares. My camera comes with a high end lens, and is one step below HDV. :0


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jul 22 2009, 08:29 AM~14547557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## onefattboy909 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 21 2009, 05:26 PM~14541743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by headhunter_@Jul 21 2009, 01:18 PM~14539708
> *Our President Tomas, would like to say thanks on behalf of all thee Imperials to all the people who showed at the 9th annual show, with out your support the show would not be as successful as it was, He would also like to apologize for the inconvenience that the show brought about, waiting in line for long periods of time,………….. we had no control over that, not to mention the bad judging,……….. again we had no control over that. But we can assure you that next year, this will NOT happened, once again thank you for all your support and hope to see you next year.
> Tomas President of Imperials. C.C
> *


Just wanted to thank Imperials C.C and Tomas for great hospitality :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hope to see you next year 
Mario Hernandez Vice President New Crowd C.C


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

:0


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

you are doing a Bad ass job SWA562............... :thumbsup:


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Jul 23 2009, 07:21 PM~14564551
> *Just wanted to thank Imperials C.C and Tomas for great hospitality  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: hope to see you next year
> Mario Hernandez  Vice President New Crowd C.C
> *


No problem thank you for coming down...........


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

:happysad:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

:happysad:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

They banned me from layitlow...basturds.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

NICE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jul 23 2009, 06:14 PM~14565033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS ''SWA-562'' U DO SOME BAD ASS WORK KEEP DOIN IT DONT STOP
N THANKS FOR TAKEING PICS OFF MY FAMILIA'S CAR


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

GREAT PICS swa562!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jul 23 2009, 09:43 PM~14566421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE JAMIE....NICE SHOOT OF YOUR CAR BRO!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jul 23 2009, 11:43 PM~14566924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jul 23 2009, 10:01 PM~14566008
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

SWA562, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE. NICE PICS


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

Great pics David! :thumbsup: 

By the way, do you know about the simming/meeting tomorrow at Jr's. ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jul 21 2009, 06:27 PM~14542372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 25 2009, 07:45 PM~14581950
> *
> *


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jul 21 2009, 06:24 PM~14542332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jul 22 2009, 07:29 PM~14554720
> *I use a panasonic video/still internet camera.  It takes stills and video and cinematography.  I use automatic focus, I can't see very well.  Sometimes if you use manuel focus and are out of focus a little you can get flares.  My camera comes with a high end lens, and is one step below HDV.  :0
> *


Cool, were you the guy with the big camera over your shoulder?


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Jul 29 2009, 08:41 PM~14622303
> *Cool, were you the guy with the big camera over your shoulder?
> *


No.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jul 30 2009, 08:45 AM~14625963
> *However, I don't like people to know to much about me on the internet.  If you know me that's cool, but on the internet people can research your name and find stuff.
> *


i already told people everything there is to know about you and your camera.

sucks for you!


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

That's why we love you Mr. Paparazzi, because there's always a story behind your great pics! :rofl: 



> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 30 2009, 09:24 AM~14626322
> *i already told people everything there is to know about you and your camera.
> 
> sucks for you!
> *


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jul 21 2009, 08:04 PM~14544802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jul 30 2009, 08:45 AM~14625963
> *No.  I was the guy with the big hat on, and the little camera.  I use to use those big cameras, valued over 7,000.00 and 24,000.00.  But the only shot you can take is an over the shoulder shot to hold the thing.  So I use a small camera with a monopod and my shots can go over the car, under the car, and where ever I want it to go.  However, I don't like people to know to much about me on the internet.  If you know me that's cool, but on the internet people can research your name and find stuff.  SWA is good. :cheesy:
> *


 :0 "COOL DUDE"


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jul 30 2009, 08:45 AM~14625963
> *No.  I was the guy with the big hat on, and the little camera.  I use to use those big cameras, valued over 7,000.00 and 24,000.00.  But the only shot you can take is an over the shoulder shot to hold the thing.  So I use a small camera with a monopod and my shots can go over the car, under the car, and where ever I want it to go.  However, I don't like people to know to much about me on the internet.  If you know me that's cool, but on the internet people can research your name and find stuff.  SWA is good. :cheesy:
> *


Oh I seen you. I thought you were the guy with that big video camera. I'm the guy that brought that Filipino girl that was also shooting.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jul 30 2009, 08:56 PM~14633492
> *:nono: You ain't right, telling the girls I have a shoe size 11 1/2cm.
> *


fixed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 1 2009, 11:25 PM~14650269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


saul, your gonna have ol' grumpy nick peeing on himself when he sees this one! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Here are some. I'll add more later.


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

:uh:


----------

